# Moebius, just a few Hulk, Spidey and Iron Man ideas!



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius I don't know how possible these would be but I just thought I'd share some ideas that I have on the upcoming Hulk, Spiderman and Iron Man kits.



HULK

I think the plastic kits we've had of the Hulk so far have been pretty awful. The Toybiz one was half decent painted up but I thought the Hulk looked too skinny, the parts fit wasn't very good (some parts look like they hadn't filled the moulds properly) and the face etc wasn't exactly very detailed. As for the Aurora (Polar Lights) Hulk, don't even get me started on that one. What a goofy looking, boring, badly posed excuse of a Hulk model that is. It doesn't even really resemble any incarnation of the Hulk that I've seen and I think I've seen 99% of them. Again, I think that like most Hulk kits I've seen (whether plastic, resin or vinyl) he looks way too skinny.

Anyway, I'd really love this sculpture to show off his massive muscular bulk with detailed muscles, facial features, oversized feet and hands etc. I know this is going to be based on the movie Hulk but I was wondering whether different heads such as the more "Frankenstein looking" Jack Kirby style one, like this fantastic sculpture (shame it's not a plastic kit):-

http://www.wizarduniverse.com/mv112.html 

could be offered as an option (or future option) plus other heads drawn by other artists.






SPIDERMAN

How about a diorama similar to this one - http://www.beevon.com/category/spiderman/ 

with Sandman in his ALL sand form. The reason I say Sandman in all sand form is because he looks like he would be much easier to sculpt than if he was in his human or partly human form and possibly easier to tool up (obviously I'm no expert at tooling like you guys though) but he could be part of the diorama/base (as he could merge with it) without the need to tool up a complete extra figure and he wouldn't have to be as big as in that sculpture. Also, this would set your kit apart from the previously tooled plastic kits from Toybiz and Aurora as they don't come with a villain.




IRON MAN

How about doing his eyes and other lighted bits (like the circle on his chest and hands) in clear plastic so the kit could be lit internally?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We're hoping to have something to post for pictures soon, I think it should make some of you happy. Nothing for Spiderman yet, we're just working on the two movie projects right now.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> We're hoping to have something to post for pictures soon, I think it should make some of you happy. Nothing for Spiderman yet, we're just working on the two movie projects right now.




Look forward to seeing them Moebius!


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Any chance of getting Randy Bowen to master some Marvel kits for you?

Looking forward to Iron Man. Later want list would be:

Thing
Vision
Captain America
Angel (Blue Neal Adams costume)
Colossus

Good luck!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

phicks said:


> Any chance of getting Randy Bowen to master some Marvel kits for you?
> 
> Looking forward to Iron Man. Later want list would be:
> 
> ...



I'd like to see the Thing too. Plus Mr Fantastic in ssssssssttttttrrretch mode. Even the whole Fantastic 4!


----------

